# Task Force Wet Grinder



## redfishsc (Jul 12, 2006)

Picked up today at Lowes a 4.5" wet grinder with a nice, wide 150 grit stone (looks to be an inch and a half wide). Turns at 170 RPM. 







Is reversible. Has two toolrests (nothing precision!) for whichever direction the wheel is turning and however you want the tool positioned. 



Anyhow, for $30 I couldn't pass it up.

Anyone else here give it a try? Looks like a good spark-free and cool way to sharpen chisels. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=229668-46069-US1150W&lpage=none


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a Craftsman wet grinder in storage.  The wheel proved much too soft for me to use for sharpening my lathe tools.  Hope you have better luck.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 12, 2006)

Fish, I had the Craftsman that looked just like this one. The wheel cracked in half after about one month. Until then I liked it. Took it back and now use an 8" grinder.


----------



## L32 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have had one just like it for two months $19.00 from lowes wheel is soft but should last me a while does a good job!


----------



## bonefish (Jul 13, 2006)

I had a Craftsman. Much too slow if you have to remove a lot of metal. Slow even if you only have to remove a small amout of metal.

Bonefish


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hope it works for you. A 150 grit will pretty much only polish an already sharp edge.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 13, 2006)

Red,

I had the delta version of that unit.  I was very dissapointed with it.  After about 1 month the stone split in half.  They do not sell a replacement for the delta.  I finally found one for the craftsman and it was over 20 bucks.  I only paid 25 for the unit.  

I tossed it.  

It is quite spark free.  Although my tools don't spark when they are sitting on the shop bench either.  They get about as sharp through osmosis.  I would spend another 20 bucks and get a grinder.  

Fangar


----------



## ashaw (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a delta that I have been using for 2 years.  I have good luck with it.  I made the mistake an left it out in my shop the first winter I got it.  I stone still be wit it froze an small crack in it.  Brought another open still have not open it yet.   I was able to get a razor edge on my tools.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll find out today if I like it or not. 

Since my tools stay fairly sharp, 150 grit should keep an edge on them good enough.


----------

